#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Литература по Тибетской Медицине на англ. языке

## Вадим Асадулин

В поисках литературы нашел очень интересный материал на английском языке.  http://www.ltwa.net/library/images/d...newsletter.pdf
2009 International seminar on Tibetan and Himalayan studies.

----------

Майя П (21.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Подарили книгу.

A Handbook of Tibetan Medicinal Plants
Foreword by: H.H. the Dalai Lama
Author: Dr.Tsering Dorjee Dekhang (MD)
Published by: Men-Tsee-Khang (Tibetan Medical & Astrological )
http://www.men-tsee-khang.org/public...k/DrTsedor.htm
Буду потихоньку переводить.

----------

Майя П (21.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Book DescriptionThis comprehensive resource consists of evidence-based systematic reviews of herbs and supplements. Ninety-eight rigorously reviewed monographs provide impartial data to help make unbiased clinical decisions. Validated rating scales are used to evaluate the quality of available evidence. Each monograph has extensive information including, synonyms or common names; a clinical overview of each herb; dosing/toxicology information from adult to pediatric dosages; adverse effects/precautions/contraindications; interactions; mechanism of action; history; table with discussion and review of the evidence; and brands used in clinical trials and third party testing. * An evidence-based approach provides readers with credible information on the efficacy and safety of a therapy so they can make a decision with confidence. * Research summaries provide readers with an overview of what the research reveals concerning the efficacy, safety, indications, and contraindications of herbs and supplements. * Evidence tables consolidate human clinical trial data, statistical analyses, magnitude of benefit, and quality of studies, summarizing study results and relevance to aid in decision-making. * The grading scale used to rate each herb and supplement is based on the United States Preventive Services Task Force (USPSTF), an independent panel of experts in primary care and prevention that systematically reviews the evidence of herb and supplement effectiveness and develops recommendations for clinical preventiveservices. This grading scale is very comprehensive.
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2540721/
Прошу модератора переименовать название темы на "Литература по Традиционной Медицине на английском языке".

----------

Майя П (23.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Evidence-Based Manual Medicine: Text with DVD.

Shows you how to apply patient-focused, basic palpatory diagnostic and manual treatment procedures to achieve optimal outcomes.
Offer your patients expanded options for musculoskeletal relief with the help of this innovative new resource on manual medicine. Experienced teachers and physicians show you exactly how to apply patient-focused, basic palpatory diagnostic and manual treatment procedures to achieve optimal outcomes and enhance patient comfort. 
•  Effectively diagnose and treat a wide range of musculoskeletal problems using direct and indirect myofascial release, isometric muscle energy, and indirect articular techniques. 
•  Teach your patients rehabilitative and preventive exercises as well as ergonomic guidelines to facilitate recovery. 
•  Confidently determine whether manipulative treatments are indicated using visual and palpation tests. 
•  Choose the best procedure for each patient with the help of detailed coverage describing each technique's effects and desired outcomes. 
•  Review clinical trials that document the effectiveness of manual techniques. 
•  Master techniques confidently with assistance from two authorities whom the AAFP invited to educate its members about manual approaches. 
•  Know exactly when and how to perform manual medicine techniques using step-by-step visual guidance from more than 700 photographs and drawings plus 62 video clips on the bonus DVD-ROM.
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4941007/

----------

Майя П (24.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Therapeutic Exercise for Musculoskeletal Injuries-3rd Edition.

The third edition of Therapeutic Exercise for Musculoskeletal Injuries is the most comprehensive text available for understanding and applying therapeutic exercise techniques. Thoroughly updated, this major resource contains an extensive explanation of the science and application involved in developing safe therapeutic programs for the general population as well as individualized programs for specific clientele. 
With content specifically aligned with the National Athletic Trainers' Association (NATA) accreditation standards, Therapeutic Exercise for Musculoskeletal Injuries is a key text for students preparing for the athletic trainers' Board of Certification exam. In the text, respected clinician Peggy Houglum presents the most current evidence-based information regarding therapeutic exercise techniques. This information and Houglum's knowledge gained from nearly 40 years of experience working in athletic training facilities, orthopedic physical therapy clinics, hospitals, and sports medicine clinics offer readers a valuable mix of research-based theory and experience-based clinical applications. 
One of six texts in the Athletic Training Education Series, the third edition of Therapeutic Exercise for Musculoskeletal Injuries assists readers' understanding of the why, what, and when of therapeutic exercise techniques. Whereas other texts merely describe how to perform therapeutic exercise techniques, Houglum's text details what occurs physiologically, why applications are important, and when treatments are effective. This approach encourages professionals to critically examine each patient's situation and to develop programs to safely rehabilitate injured individuals.
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4941026/

----------

Майя П (24.12.2010)

----------


## babochka

> Подарили книгу.
> 
> A Handbook of Tibetan Medicinal Plants
> Foreword by: H.H. the Dalai Lama
> Author: Dr.Tsering Dorjee Dekhang (MD)
> Published by: Men-Tsee-Khang (Tibetan Medical & Astrological )
> http://www.men-tsee-khang.org/public...k/DrTsedor.htm
> Буду потихоньку переводить.


Хорошая книжка, давно у меня...

----------

Вадим Асадулин (24.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Book DescriptionThis comprehensive resource consists of evidence-based systematic reviews of herbs and supplements. Ninety-eight rigorously reviewed monographs provide impartial data to help make unbiased clinical decisions. Validated rating scales are used to evaluate the quality of available evidence. Each monograph has extensive information including, synonyms or common names; a clinical overview of each herb; dosing/toxicology information from adult to pediatric dosages; adverse effects/precautions/contraindications; interactions; mechanism of action; history; table with discussion and review of the evidence; and brands used in clinical trials and third party testing. * An evidence-based approach provides readers with credible information on the efficacy and safety of a therapy so they can make a decision with confidence. * Research summaries provide readers with an overview of what the research reveals concerning the efficacy, safety, indications, and contraindications of herbs and supplements. * Evidence tables consolidate human clinical trial data, statistical analyses, magnitude of benefit, and quality of studies, summarizing study results and relevance to aid in decision-making. * The grading scale used to rate each herb and supplement is based on the United States Preventive Services Task Force (USPSTF), an independent panel of experts in primary care and prevention that systematically reviews the evidence of herb and supplement effectiveness and develops recommendations for clinical preventiveservices. This grading scale is very comprehensive.
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2540721/
> Прошу модератора переименовать название темы на "Литература по Традиционной Медицине на английском языке".


Блин, заказал, просят десятку!

----------


## babochka

Закажите через амазон, будет дешевле ))

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Book DescriptionThis comprehensive resource consists of evidence-based systematic reviews of herbs and supplements. Ninety-eight rigorously reviewed monographs provide impartial data to help make unbiased clinical decisions. Validated rating scales are used to evaluate the quality of available evidence. Each monograph has extensive information including, synonyms or common names; a clinical overview of each herb; dosing/toxicology information from adult to pediatric dosages; adverse effects/precautions/contraindications; interactions; mechanism of action; history; table with discussion and review of the evidence; and brands used in clinical trials and third party testing. * An evidence-based approach provides readers with credible information on the efficacy and safety of a therapy so they can make a decision with confidence. * Research summaries provide readers with an overview of what the research reveals concerning the efficacy, safety, indications, and contraindications of herbs and supplements. * Evidence tables consolidate human clinical trial data, statistical analyses, magnitude of benefit, and quality of studies, summarizing study results and relevance to aid in decision-making. * The grading scale used to rate each herb and supplement is based on the United States Preventive Services Task Force (USPSTF), an independent panel of experts in primary care and prevention that systematically reviews the evidence of herb and supplement effectiveness and develops recommendations for clinical preventiveservices. This grading scale is very comprehensive.
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2540721/
> Прошу модератора переименовать название темы на "Литература по Традиционной Медицине на английском языке".


Пришел ответ из магазина, что книги нет в наличии.
Пошел искать в других местах.
Нашел!
This is a very well referenced source providing detailed evidence-based systematic reviews for almost 100 herbs and supplements. It is particularly valuable for those clinicians who are using or who wish to use herbal medicine in their everyday practice and for doctors and patients who wish to know more about the efficacy and tolerability of herbal medicines. The volume confirms that although a few complementary treatments have been assessed in well-designed clinical trials, high quality information relating to effectiveness, dosage, mechanism of action and safety is limited or controversial for most therapies tested. As a result for almost all the products listed it is not possible to guarantee strength, purity or safety of products even though some have been shown to have clinical benefit.
More than 100 health professionals have contributed to the volume, mostly physicians and pharmacists but also nurses, microbiologists, educationalists, herbalists and other alternative practitioners and over 40 contributors make up the Editorial Board. The text is arranged alphabetically starting with Acidophilus and finishing with Yohimbe Bark. The layout is highly structured and easy to use as a reference source. The main headings are synonyms for the substance, clinical ‘bottom line’, grades of scientific evidence, summary table, dose and standardization of formulation, adverse effects, interactions and use in pregnancy. The grades of scientific evidence range from A to F with levels below B representing no evidence or evidence against the clinical effectiveness of the product. Grade A implies that there are more than 2 studies of reasonable design supporting the use of the substance and Grade B that there are one or two clinical trials. Overall Grade A evidence is rarely very good and the studies do not compare with the outcome trials undertaken within conventional medicine in terms of design, statistical power and analysis. Based on A and B grades there are a few surprises. I am sure that those physicians managing dementia and heart disease would be surprised that Ginkgo biloba and Ginseng are useful for enhancing memory and that Hawthorne gets an A Grade for the treatment of congestive heart failure. The latter benefit appears to be for Grades 1 and 2 New York Heart Association Classification, which is notoriously difficult to define accurately. Hepatologists might also like to know that Milk Thistle improves liver function tests in patients with chronic liver disease and urologists might be interested that Pygeum Africanum and Saw Palmetto might improve symptoms and reduce the size of the gland in patients with benign prostatic hypertrophy.
Otherwise most of the findings are as expected. Ephedra remains a very toxic substance with no clinical benefit and adverse effects and addiction potential similar to amphetamines and cocaine. Several dietary agents appear to lower the serum cholesterol – barley, soya, almonds, yeasts, garlic and fish oils and some evidence exists for feverfew in migraine prophylaxis and for St. John's Wort in depression. A number of agents are confirmed as having some analgesic or anti-inflammatory activity – Boswellia Serrata, Devil's Claw, Glucosamine, hypoglycaemic effects – Bitter Melon, Gymnema Sylvestre, and others appear useful for sleep disturbance – Valerian Officinalis, Melatonin. Cranberry juice and echinacea may be useful for urinary and upper respiratory infections.
The two final appendices, A and B, relate to drug interactions and conditions tables. In Appendix A a list of possible pharmacodynamic and pharmacokinetic interactions are listed. Unfortunately, reporting is generally low or goes undetected and the interactions are mostly based on additive effects of similar acting drugs, expert opinion and anecdote rather than clinical studies. The best evidence available relates to St. John's Wort, its interactions with antidepressant drugs and its effect as an enzyme inducer/inhibitor. Appendix B deals with the different medical conditions for which herbs and supplements have been used. These are also arranged alphabetically and identify treatments for which Grades A-D evidence is available. This section is likely to be consulted even more than the main alphabetical section as a rapid treatment reference.
In conclusion, this volume represents a most reliable source of up-to-date and balanced information on herbal medicine and the use of supplements. It provides an extremely useful systematic and easy to read resource for all drug prescribers with evidence-based reviews to identify the small amount of wheat from the large quantity of chaff in this area of alternative medicine.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1891744/
Во, вообще задаром:
http://www.amazon.com/Natural-Standa.../dp/0323029949
Нашел ещё книгу!  Тоже хочу!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/032...der_032307295X
Большой объем для скачивания! Почти 800 страниц!
Нашел сайт.
Natural Standard was founded by healthcare providers and researchers to provide high-quality, evidence-based information about complementary and alternative therapies. Grades reflect the level of available scientific data for or against the use of each therapy for a specific medical condition:
http://naturalstandard.com/

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Книги на английском языке по Тибетской Медицине:
http://www.dharma-haven.org/tibetan/medicine-books.htm

----------

Майя П (30.01.2011)

----------


## babochka

> Книги на английском языке по Тибетской Медицине:
> http://www.dharma-haven.org/tibetan/medicine-books.htm


Грустно, что почти все англоязычные книжки по тибетской медицине являются по сути переписанными из одной в другую. Очень редко можно встретить что-то действительно интересное, по выше обозначенной ссылке есть почти все...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Есть книга Handbook of Traditional Tibetan drugs. Their Nomenclature, Composition, Use, and Dosage. Compiled by T. J. Tsarong. Tibetan medical publications. 1986. Kalimpong. 
Зная небрежность англонеговорящих издателей, правильно ли написано название в плане применения заглавных букв? Не будет ли более правильно: 'Handbook of Traditional Tibetan drugs. Their nomenclature, composition, use, and dosage'. Compiled by T. J. Tsarong. Tibetan medical publications. 1986. Kalimpong?.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Получил интересную книгу:

Буду потихоньку выкладывать и переводить.
Ti China’s Tibetan Medicine
 Contents
 Foreword
1. Tibetan Medicine
1.1   me-Honored History
1.1.1 Emergence (Remote Antiquity-6th Century AD)
1.1.2  Period of Consolidation (6th-9th Centuries)
1.1.3 Period of Development and Contention (Mid 9th-Mid 17th Centuries)
1.1.4 The Flourishing Period (Mid 17th-Mid 20th Centuries)
1.1.5 Period of Regeneration (after 1951)
1.2 Theoretical System of Tibetan Medicine
1.2.1 Theory of Three Factors
1.2.2 Anatomy, Physiology and Pathology
1.2.3 Etiological Theory
1.2.4 Embryology
1.3 Diagnostics
1.3.1 Interrogation
1.3.2 Color inspection
1.3.3 Urinalysis
1.3.4 Pulse-Taking
1.3.5 Other Diagnostic Techniques
1.4 Clinical Medicine
1.4.1 Rlung Diseases
1.4.2 Mkhris pa Diseases
1.4.3 Badkan Diseases
1.4.4 Indigestion
1.4.5 Edema
1.4.6 Febrile Syndromes
1.4.7 Common Cold
1.4.8 Diseases of the Eye
1.4.9 Diseases of the Ear
1.4.10 Diseases of the Nose
1.4.11 Diseases of the Mouth
1.4.12 Diseases of the Heart
1.4.13 Diseases of the Lung
1.4.14 Diseases of the Liver
1.4.15 Diseases of the Spleen
1.4.16 Diseases of the Kidney
1.4.17 Diseases of the Stomach
1.4.18 Diseases of the Small Intestine
1.4.19 Diseases of the Large Intestine
1.4.20 Diseases of the Large Intestine
1.4.21 Diseases of the Bladder
1.4.22 Constipation
1.4.23 Diseases of the Male External Genitalia
1.4.24 Diseases of the Female External Genitalia
1.4.25 Asthma
1.4.26 Yellow Fluid Diseases
1.4.27 Common Gynecological Diseases
1.4.28 Intoxication
1.4.29 Epilepsy (Dian and Xian)
1.4.30 Pediatrical Diseases
1.5 Rich and Colorful Treatment
1.5.1 Medication
1.5.2 Instrumental Therapy
1.5.3 Bloodletting
1.5.4 Moxibustion Therapy
1.5.5 Emetics
1.5.6 Rubbing and Compress Therapies
1.5.7 Medicinal Bathing
1.5.8 Enema Therapy
1.5.9 Nasal Medication
1.5.10 Dietotherapy
1.5.11 Daily Life and Macrobiotics
1.6 Medicinal Bathing
1.7 Enema Therapy
1.8 Nasal Medication
1.9 Dietotherapy
1.10 Daily Life and Macrobiotics
1.6 Medical Ethics

2. Tibetan Pharmacy
2.1 Abrief History of Thbetan Pharmacy
2.1.1 Enlightenment Period (Antiquity-6th Century AD)
2.1.2 Laying Foundation Period (629-846 AD)
2.1.3 Formation Period (846-1271)
2.1.4 Development Period (1279-1642)
2.1.5 Prosperous Period (1642-1682)
2.1.6 Stagnant Period (1750-1950)
2.1.7 Rejuvenation Period (After 1951)
2.2 Theoretical System of Tibetan Pharmacology
2.2.1 Classes of Materia Medica Based on Taste
2.2.2 Action
2.3 Resources of Tibetan Materia Medica
2.3.1 Natural Conditions of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau
2.3.2 The Resources of Materia Medica of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau
2.3.3 Flora in Tibetan Materia Medica
2.3.4  Relationship Between Vegetation Types and Resources of Tibetan Materia Medica
2.3.5 Features of Plants Used
2.3.6 Imported Resources of Tibetan Materia Medica
2.4 Collection and Processing of Tibetan Materia Medica
2.4.1 Collection in Proper Seasons
2.4.2 Collection at Optimal Time
2.4.3 Selection and Drying
2.4.4 Differentiating Old and New
2.4.5 Detoxication by Processing
2.4.6 Compounding Based on Different Disorders
2.5 Drug Forms of Tibetan Materia Medica
2.5.1 Powder
2.5.2 Pill or Bolus
2.5.3 Paste
2.5.4 Decoction
2.5.5 Medicinal Wine
2.6 Present Status of Research
2.6.1 Investigation on Resources of Tibetan Materia Medica
2.6.2 Investigation on Exploitation and Utilization
2.7 Classification of Tibetan Materia Medica
2.7.1 Common Mineral Materia Medica
2.7.2 Common Plant Materia Medica
2.7.3 Common Animal Materia Medica
3. Sman thang, the Gem of Tibetan Medicine
3.1  History of Sman thang
3.1.1 Materials for Preparation of Sman thang
3.1.2 Contents of Sman thang
3.1.3 Clolrs Used
3.1.4 Captions of Sman thang
3.1.5 Investigation of Medical History and Literature
3.2 Contents of Sman thang
3.3 Comparative Studies on Different Editions of Sman thangs
3.3.1 publication of Sman thang Atlas
3.3.2 The3 Titles of the Atlas Publications of Tibetan Medical Thangkas
3.3.3  The Total Number of Sman thang in the Series
3.3.4 Analysis of Some Specificities of Medical Tangkhas
3.3.5 About the Original set of Tibetan Medical Tangkhas Series
3.4 The Value of Sman thang
4. Important Ancient Physicians and Medical Works
4.1 Important Ancient Physicians
4.2 Main Medical Works
5. Studies on Tibetan Medicine Outside China
5.1 Tibetan Medicine Outside China
5.1.1 Major Representatives
5.1.2 Important Organizations of Tibetan Medicine
5.1.3 International Conferenes on Traditional Medicine
5.1.4 Academic Publications on Tibetan Medicine
5.2 Dissemination of and Studies on Sman thang Outside China
Appendix Ⅰ. Transliteration of Tibetan Alphabet (T.V. Wylie System)
Appendix Ⅱ. Chronological Table
Bibliography
Index Ⅰ. Names of Persons
Index Ⅱ. Place, Institution, and Related Names
Index Ⅲ. Publications

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

《Chinese Journal of Modern Applied Pharmacy》 2001-03
Effect of 70 Wei Zhen Zhu Wan on microcirculation in rabbit′s bulbar conjunctive and pia mater.
Cheng Qiu Hong(Qinghai High Altitude Medical Science Institute,Xininy 810012)  
OBJECTIVE:To investigate the effect of 70 Wei Zhen Zhu Wan on microcirculation in rabbit′s bulbar conjunctive and pia mater.METHOD:The microcirculation of bulbar conjunctive and pia mater in rabbits were observed before and after i.g. 70 Wei Zhen Zhu Wan for 6 days,respectively.After that adrenaline was driped,the disturbance of local area microcircular beginning recorded.RESULTS:Results showed that 70 Wei Zhen Zhu Wan has an improving effect on the disturbed microcirculation,delaying the beginning time of disturbance,increasing the mumber of opened capillany,accelerating the speed of blood flow and enlarging the amount of blood flow in microcirculation.CONCLUSION:70 Wei Zhen Zhu Wan had remarkedly increasing effect on cerebla blood flow and could obviously improve the microcirculation of brain.
http://en.cnki.com.cn/Article_en/CJF...D200103006.htm

《JOURNAL OF QINGHAI MEDICAL COLLEGE》 1999-04
EFFECT OF THE TIBETAN MEDICINE 70 WEI ZHEN ZHU WAN ON BLEEDING AND COAGULATING TIME IN MICE AND RATS.
Zhou Shengxiang;Shang Hong; Hai Ping; et al(Qinghai High Altitude Medical Science Institude Xining 810012)  
The Tibetan medicine 70 wei zhen zhu wan can significantly prolonging the bleeding time in mice which received of 2g/kg this drug , No effect can be observed on bleeding time and coagulate time when received 1g/kg. It is no effect on coagulation time and platelet count in blood stasis rats.
http://en.cnki.com.cn/Article_en/CJF...X199904001.htm

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Буду потихоньку выкладывать и переводить.


Перевода очень хотелось бы :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Healing with Fire: A Practical Manual of Tibetan Moxibustion



Первый учебник по тибетскому методу прижигания Мокса, издающийся на Западе

Предпросмотр

Разжиться

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Перевода очень хотелось бы


Завтра отдам на оцифровку и можно будет выкладывать и переводить. 
Не решил с чего начать, м. б. будут конкретные предложения?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Edited by Mona Schrempf. 
In this volume, for the first time Tibetan Medicine is approached from a combination of anthropology and history. These two disciplines appear to be vital to come to understand Tibetan medical knowledge and practice as being complex, diverse and dynamic phenomena which reflect changing social and historical conditions at the same time while also appealing to or preserving an older canon of traditions. 
Part One examines the impacts of various modernities in Tibet, the Himalayan borderlands and the Tibetan exile, including standardisation and scientization of Tibetan medicine. Part Two … read moreinvestigates the transmission and professionalisation of medical knowledge and its role in identity construction. Part Three traces connections between various body images, practices, and cosmologies in Tibetan societies and how mental and physical illnesses are understood. Part Four critically presents new or little known histories, commentarial practices, textual narratives and oral sources for investigating the history of Tibetan medicine.
http://www.brill.nl/proceedings-tent...betan-medicine

----------


## Майя П

> Не решил с чего начать, м. б. будут конкретные предложения?


уже издано на рус.яз.... в том числе несколько схем движения Ла... все таки Дандар успел сделать почти ВСЕ, что осталось после уничтожения множества текстов.... еще регентом пятого Далай-ламы....
очень интересно совместить некоторые вещи с Осью Духа... трактата Желтого императора....
Посмотри Вадим.... (сплошная ваджраяна....)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Завтра отдам на оцифровку и можно будет выкладывать и переводить. 
> Не решил с чего начать, м. б. будут конкретные предложения?


Книга пост 13.

Также, думаю, если нет уже перевода, то это, если Вам интересно.

Также, думаю, можно здесь выкладывать уже переведенные книги на русский, а также их английские аналоги.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> уже издано на рус.яз.... в том числе несколько схем движения Ла... все таки Дандар успел сделать почти ВСЕ, что осталось после уничтожения множества текстов.... еще регентом пятого Далай-ламы....
> очень интересно совместить некоторые вещи с Осью Духа... трактата Желтого императора....
> Посмотри Вадим.... (сплошная ваджраяна....)


Где на русском? Я конкретно про эту китайскую книгу.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Книга пост 13.
> 
> Также, думаю, если нет уже перевода, то это, если Вам интересно.
> 
> Также, думаю, можно здесь выкладывать уже переведенные книги на русский, а также их английские аналоги.


Спасибо, эта книга у меня есть, читал.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Раз предложений не поступало, начнем, пожалуй с этого.
CHINA'S TIBETAN MEDICINE. ZHEN YAN, CAI JINGFENG. ISBN 7-119-3350-6 © Foreign Languages Press, Beijing, China, 2005. стр. 88. 
1.4.5 Edema.
In Tibetan medicine, it is claimed that edema, a commonly encountered disease, is due to compound, internal and external causes. For the former, it means the malfunction of rlung, mkhrispa, and badkan; whereas, for the latter, this includes food and drink, indigestion, excessive intake of water after physical labor, or eating foods that are difficult to digest, lack of cleanliness after diarrhea. It may also be caused by improper treatment for febrile ailments, or too much blood let out, or excessive use of cool-cold drugs.
All the above factors may cause dim stomach fire, resulting in failure of normal digestion or incomplete digestion, leading to accumulation of yellow fluid, plus the involvement of abnormal rlung. The result is pervasion of thefluid and, eventually, edema.
1.4.5.1	Manifestations
At first, the patient reveals a gray edema, i. e. dim complexion, the face and feet are edematous, the buccal mucous membrane and the lips and tongue are lusterless, and the pulse is slender and sunken. Then, the gravitational edema appears, when the regions such as the lower limbs and scrotum, are involved. The last stage of edema follows.
In Tibetan medicine, it is claimed that there are three kinds of water, the external, internal, and the intermediate. External water refers to those edema which are visible to the naked eye, mostly located at skin level; the internal water refers to those located within the body, including the large intestine, bladder, etc.; the intermediate water refers to those between the external and the internal, occurring between the skin and muscles, or the subcutaneous layer. Whatever the type of edema, they are all accompanied by breathlessness and asthma and lassitude. Breathlessness is especially marked after walking.
In recognizing this ailment, Tibetan doctors emphasize two types, namely, cold and heat. For heat type edema, the urine has a dark color, either red or deep yellow, the eyes are also deep-colored; the abdomen is distended and sometimes varicose veins may be seen on the abdominal wall, similar to the tympanitis in TCM, with a tense pulse. For the cold type, grayish green urine, a lack of thirst, borborygmus, sometimes with watery diarrhea, and a pitted edema are common symptoms.
1.4.5.2	Treatment
The treatments for edema are varied, according to the severity and course of the illness.
At the initial stage, foods should include fresh mutton, and melted butter. For medication, Wu-wei-shi-liu Powder and Bai-gan-lu Bolus (see above), Liu-wei-da-xiang Powder (fennel, dry ginger, Fructus Capsicum, Semen Myrsine, Fructus Terminalia chebula, Piper Longi) can be used. A mild cathartic for yellow fluid can be used. Horse milk or camel milk can be applied topically.
At the intermediate stage, multiple methods for expelling water is applied, including the five methods of changing the water passages, in which Si-wei-shi-liu Powder (see above) is applied for ascending the stomach fire. This method is effective for cold type edema. For the heat type, saffron, glycyrrhiza, seeds of coriander, feather ash from a vulture are put together and ground as powder and swallowed with melted butter. 
The so-called Drying Method is the powder made of mercury, sulfur, Hippophae Rhamnoides, dry ginger, pepper, Piper Longi, nitrum, salt, sal Ammoniacum, Halitum violaceum, sallucidum, plus crude sugar and preparedas pills. This recipe is very effective with powerful action in expelling water. At the same time, the waist should be wrapped in a wolf skin. Moxibustion at the umbilicus and infraclavicular fossa should also be applied, also at 1st, and 12th vertebrae. In diet, mutton, hot cake made of highland barley and wild beef soup, plus dry ginger and seeds of coriander can be eaten. The patient should stay in a dry place, avoiding wind and cold. There are also other methods, including dredging, ushering, and diking.
The dredging method is too complicated and is omitted here. For the ushering method, a powder made of animal bones, old deer horn and clematis spp. is administered as an oral medication, plus bloodletting. For the diking method, a powder made of beer bile, musk, Flos carthmi, and Folium Lepisolrus, mixed with bee honey, together with moxibustion at the umbilicus, 1st, 12th vertebrae and infra-clavicle region, is adopted.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Materia Medica of Tibetan Medicine (with illustrations) by Vaidya Bhagwan Dash.
Contents: 
Introduction.
Drugs belonging to 33 groups (ganas) described in the sutra section (15th chapter of Astanga hrdaya)
Supplementary plants
Food and drinks
Animals and animal-products
Tree and its parts
Synonyms and Homonyms. 
Indices: 
Tibetan names of drugs etc., with their Sanskrit &  Botanical/English equivalents
Sanskrit names of drugs etc., with their Tibetan and Botanical/English equivalents
Botanical/English names of drugs etc., with their Tibetan and Sanskrit equivalents
Therapeutic indications of drugs.
The present work is divided into six sections.
Section I deals with drugs belonging to 33 groups (ganas) described in Astanga hrdaya
Section II deals with other drugs collected from different other sources, which included plants, metals, minerals, gems, jewels and some animal products
Section III deals with ingredients of food and drinks
Section IV: It deal with animals and animal-products
Section V deals with tree etc., their parts and some technical terms used in medicine
Section VI deals with synonyms and homonyms of the drugs. 
At the end, four indices dealing with Tibetan, Sanskrit as well as Botanical/English names of drugs and their therapeutic properties are provided.
About the Author:
Vaidya Bhagwan Dash has had an outstandingly brilliant academic career. In addition to graduate and postgraduate qualifications in Ayurveda, he holds a Master's degree in Sanskrit and a Doctorate from University of Delhi. In the course of over thirty years dedicated to research and practice of Ayurveda, Dr. Dash has attended several international conferences and seminars held in Brazil, Mexico and France. He was invited to deliver a course of lectures in Ayurveda at the Patrice Lumumba Friendship University, Moscow and the Australian School of Ayurveda at Adelaide, South Australia. A sanskrit scholar; he handles the English language with equal felicity. 
A significant advantage to his propensity for research in Ayurveda is Dr. Dash's proficiency in Tibetan Medicine. Author of over twenty-eight important publications covering different aspects of Ayurveda and Tibetan Medicine, he has to his credit an English translation and commentary of Caraka Samhita, the most authentic Ayurvedic classic. He was Deputy Adviser in Ayurveda to the Government of India in the Ministry of Health and F.W. till 1981, when he took voluntary retirement to enable him to devote more time for academic and research activities. 
As a Consultant in Traditional Medicine of the World Health Organisation, he had paid several visits to Bangladesh, Bhutan, Burma and Mongolia to study and advise on the Health Development Programmes of those countries.
http://www.vedicbooks.net/materia-me...s-p-13879.html

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Раз предложений не поступало, начнем, пожалуй с этого.
> CHINA'S TIBETAN MEDICINE. ZHEN YAN, CAI JINGFENG. ISBN 7-119-3350-6 © Foreign Languages Press, Beijing, China, 2005. стр. 88. 
> 1.4.5 Edema.
> In Tibetan medicine, it is claimed that edema, a commonly encountered disease, is due to compound, internal and external causes. For the former, it means the malfunction of rlung, mkhrispa, and badkan; whereas, for the latter, this includes food and drink, indigestion, excessive intake of water after physical labor, or eating foods that are difficult to digest, lack of cleanliness after diarrhea. It may also be caused by improper treatment for febrile ailments, or too much blood let out, or excessive use of cool-cold drugs.
> All the above factors may cause dim stomach fire, resulting in failure of normal digestion or incomplete digestion, leading to accumulation of yellow fluid, plus the involvement of abnormal rlung. The result is pervasion of thefluid and, eventually, edema.
> 1.4.5.1	Manifestations
> At first, the patient reveals a gray edema, i. e. dim complexion, the face and feet are edematous, the buccal mucous membrane and the lips and tongue are lusterless, and the pulse is slender and sunken. Then, the gravitational edema appears, when the regions such as the lower limbs and scrotum, are involved. The last stage of edema follows.
> In Tibetan medicine, it is claimed that there are three kinds of water, the external, internal, and the intermediate. External water refers to those edema which are visible to the naked eye, mostly located at skin level; the internal water refers to those located within the body, including the large intestine, bladder, etc.; the intermediate water refers to those between the external and the internal, occurring between the skin and muscles, or the subcutaneous layer. Whatever the type of edema, they are all accompanied by breathlessness and asthma and lassitude. Breathlessness is especially marked after walking.
> In recognizing this ailment, Tibetan doctors emphasize two types, namely, cold and heat. For heat type edema, the urine has a dark color, either red or deep yellow, the eyes are also deep-colored; the abdomen is distended and sometimes varicose veins may be seen on the abdominal wall, similar to the tympanitis in TCM, with a tense pulse. For the cold type, grayish green urine, a lack of thirst, borborygmus, sometimes with watery diarrhea, and a pitted edema are common symptoms.
> ...


Китайская Тибетская Медицина. ZHEN YAN, CAI JINGFENG. ISBN 7-119-3350-6 © Foreign Languages Press, Beijing, China, 2005. стр. 88. 
Отеки.
В Тибетской Медицине отеки считаются самостоятельным заболеванием, которые возникают вследствие сложных, внутренних и внешних причин. Это означает нарушение всех трёх nyes-pa: rlung [лун], mkhris-pa [три-па] и bad-kan [пе-кен]. На расстройство системы регуляции bad-kan влияет качество пищи и питья, нарушение расщепления и всасывания пищи, чрезмерное употребление жидкости после физической нагрузки и трудно перевариваемой пищи, несоблюдение гигиенических правил, неправильное лечение лихорадок, обильная кровопотеря (кровопускание), чрезмерное применение лекарств с охлаждающими свойствами. Все это снижает активность пищеварительного Огня (ферментов), происходит накопление «желтой воды» chu-ser [чу-сэр] (лимфы), возбуждение rlung [лун]. В результате происходит нарушение проницаемости сосудов и появление отеков.
Клинические признаки. Сначала, появляется, так называемый, серый отек, который проявляется тусклым цветом лица и его отечностью; бледно-матовым оттенком  слизистой полости рта, губ и языка, тонким и погруженным пульсом, отечностью ног. Затем, вследствие гравитации, отек опускается вниз, отекает мошонка и нижние конечности. Далее появляется последняя стадия отечной болезни. 
В Тибетской Медицине считается, что есть три типа отеков: наружный, внутренний, и промежуточный. Наружный отек виден невооруженном глазом, который, по большей части, расположен внутрикожно; внутренний отек находится в толстом  кишечнике, мочевом пузыре, и т. д.; промежуточный отек образуется между наружным и внутренним, в подкожном слое. Независимо от типа отека, они обычно сопровождаются одышкой, астматическим дыханием и слабостью. Одышка, возникает, чаще всего, после физической нагрузки.
Существует два основных вида отеков: горячие и холодные. Для отеков горячего типа характерна моча темного цвета, м. б. красноватого или темно-желтого,  склеры также окрашены в желтый цвет; вздутие живота, иногда с варикозными венами на брюшной стенке, подобно синдрому Ветра в TКM, напряженный пульс. При холодном типе будет серовато-зеленый цвет мочи, отсутствие жажды, урчание в животе, м. б. с водянистым поносом, и отек pitted? (не могу перевести) проявляется общими симптомами.
Лечение. 
Лечение отёков различное в соответствии тяжести течения заболевания. На начальном этапе лечения в рацион необходимо  включить свежую баранину и топленое масло. Из медикаментов рекомендуется порошок Wu-wei-shi-liu из плодов Punica, Piper longum, Elettaria cardamomum, корневищ Zingiber officinale, цветков Carthamus tinctorius (пропись взята со стр. 104) и пилюли Bai-gan-lu, состоящие из самородной извести, корневищ дикой разновидности Zingiber officinale, самородной каменной соли, плодов Hippophae rhamnoides и Piper longum (пропись взята со стр. 88), порошок Liu-wei-da-xiang, состоящий из семян Foeniculum vulgare, корневищ Zingiber officinalis, плодов Capsicum, семян Myrsine (нет перевода, м. б - Myristica?), плодов Terminalia chebula и Piper longum. Может применяться мягкое слабительное для удаления «желтой воды». Эффективно применение кобыльего и верблюжьего молока.
Следующим этапом лечения будет применение  многочисленных мочегонных препаратов, включая пять методов изменения путей выведения жидкости, в которых Si-wei-shi-liu, состоящий из плодов Punica, Piper longum, Elettaria cardamomum, цветков Carthamus tinctorius, галита (пропись взята со стр. 87, 94) применяется для увеличения пищеварительного Огня. Этот метод эффективен для лечения отёков холодного типа. Для горячего вида отёков применяется состав из тычинок Crocus sativus, корней и корневищ Glycyrrhiza spp., семян Coriandrum sativum, пепла из перьев Aegypius monachus в виде порошка с топленым маслом. 
При, так называемом, высушивающем методе, применяется  порошок, сделанный из Hydrargirum, sulphur, плодов Hippophae rhamnoides, корневищ Zingiber officinalis, плодов Piper nigrum и Piper longum, nitrum (Natrium или Kalium nitricum, если не указана конкретная соль, мы брали пополам при самостоятельном изготовлении лекарств), Natrium chloridum (морской соли), Ammonium cloridum, Halitum violaceum (красной или черной индийской соли), галита, нерафинированного сахара в виде пилюль. Этот рецепт очень эффективный и обладает мощным мочегонным действием. (Мне не известен тибетский аналог этого рецепта, похож на аюрведический рецепт Лаванбаскар чурна или тибетский tshwa-sna lnga sbyor).  На поясе следует носить шкуру волка. 
Делается прижигание области пупка и подключичных ямок, 1 и 12 позвонков (здесь требуется уточнение, т. к. в Тибетской Медицине 1 позвонком считается vertebra prominens, а первые шесть шейных позвонков относятся к костям черепа, соответственно 12 позвонок будет 11 грудным, как производится отсчет в Китайской Медицине и какие позвонки в данном случае имеются в виду?). Применяется диета из баранины, горячих лепешек из горного ячменя и супа из диких яков? (wild beef), сухого Zingiber officinalis и семян Coriandrum sativum. Пациент должен находиться в сухой местности, избегать воздействия ветра и холода. Есть также другие методы, включая посыпание мукой (гороховая мука)?, ushering, высушивание? (не понятные методы, м. б. кто знает, как перевести?). Очищающий метод лечения технически слишком сложный и здесь не рассматривается. Для проведения ushering? (не могу перевести) метода, применяется порошок их костей   животного, старых рогов  оленя, Clematis spp. для приема внутрь и кровопускание. Для diking? (не могу перевести) применяется порошок из медвежьей желчи,  мускуса, цветков Carthamus tinctorius и листьев Lepisolrus (такого растения нет, видимо, ошибка, должно быть Lepisorus, лишний раз убеждаюсь с каким пренебрежением относятся китайцы к другим языкам!), смешанный с пчелиным медом и прижигание пупка, 1 и 12-го позвонков, подключичных областей.
Мной исправлены ошибки написания сырья на английском языке и сделан перевод на латинский язык. Ни одна из прописей препаратов, приведенная здесь мне не известна, названия составов сделаны в китайской транслитерации, соответствие тибетским препаратам сделать не возможно.
Сами по себе препараты легко доступны для кустарного производства, если узнать дозировки компонентов и подробные показания. Надежда на коллег сознанием китайской фармакологии или подожду, когда придут по почте заказанные книги. 
Учитывая важность темы, заведу её отдельно и добавлю из других источников из Тибетской литературы с прописями доступных для производства и приобретения лекарств.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Tibetan Medicinal Plants, Tsewang J. Tsarong, Tibetan Medical Publications, Pocketbook, 1994.
This handy pocketbook on the medicinal plants of Tibet is the first of its kind to be published in English. It contains 96 colour photographs of Tibetan medicinal plants along with their native and botanical names. Furthermore, it gives information on plant taste, potency, action, and use-directly translated from ancient medical texts such as the rGyud-bZhi and the Shel-gong Shel- preng-providing thereby, an invaluable insight into a selection of medicinal herbs that have played such a vital role in the healthcare of Tibetans for so many centuries. 
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Tibetan_...ts_p/13957.htm


The Ambrosia Heart Tantra, commentator Yeshi Donden, translator Jhampa Kelsan.
In Sanskrit this text is known as Amrta-astangahrdayupadesatantra; in Tibetan: bDud rtsi snying po yan lag brgyad pa gsang ba man ngag gi rgyud tranlslated into English as Ambrosia Heart Tantra: The Four Secret Oral Teachings on the Eight Branches of the Science of Healing. The original Sanskrit work was probably written during the fourth century A.D. It was translated into Tibetan by Vairochana and given-to King Khri-srong IDe'u-btsan (755-797 A.D.) and to the royal court physician, the Elder Yuthog Yontan Gonpo (708-833 A.D). Yuthog not only clarified this work but also wrote 18 supplements to it. It is most likely that after the famous international medical conference at Samye, Yuthog synthesized the best of the then known medical systems and rewrote the rGyud-bzhi Four Tantras. His work was shaped by his most famous descendent, the Younger Yuthog Yontan Gonpo (1112-1203 A.D.). The rGyud-bzhi is written in question and answer form between Rishi Yid-las-skye and Rishi Rig-pa'i Ye-shes, both of whom were believed to be the emarlations of the Medicinal Buddha. The work is divided into four books containing 156 chapters and 5,900 verses which deal together with the following eight branches of medicine: Lus-The body (this includes physiology, anatomy, embryology,pharmacology etc.); Byis-pa-paediatrics; Mo-nad- gynaecology; gDon-disorders associated with harmful influences; mTson-disorders of wounds inflicted by missiles; Dug-toxicology; rGas-geriatrics; and Ro-rtza-fertility and reproductivity.
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Ambrosia...tra_p/5054.htm

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Ancient Metria Medica (Tibetan Science of Healing). By: Smanla T. Phuntsog.
The book is a treasure-house of the traditional system of Tibetan medicine. Dr Smanla T Phuntsog's keen observations and understanding of the system makes it's a valuable source of information for students and research scholars alike.
The book deals with the fundamental knowledge of human physiology and medication by traditional as well as modern methods. The chapter on dharmic physiology explains and illustrates the teachings of Buddha and it goes into the deeper aspects of mind and the insignificance of the body and its response to various curative applications and its true nature of physiology.
Of great importance is the listing of rare 493 herbs formulations and their therapeutic value. This surely will come handy as a ready-made presentation of medicinal formulations and curative applications.
In short, the book shows the mastery of the author on Tibetan medicine and functional system of health. The correlation of many aspects of Tibetan and modern medicinal applications gives us a clearer concept of the human physiology and its functional and curative systems.
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Ancient_...ng_p/14884.htm

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Basic Concepts of Tibetan Medicine: A Guide to Understanding Tibetan Medical Science by Tsering Dolma Drungtso. 
This practical handbook of Tibetan medicine is an in-depth, yet easy to follow, guide to health and well-being, packed with information How do changes in weather and diet effect physical and emotional conditions? How can one use compression and cupping to effect change? What are the favorable days for therapy? This and a lot more by Dr. Drungtso of the Tibetan Medical and Astrological Institute in Dharamsala.
Tibetan Medicine has gained center stage in the West over the last two decades. This book offers Tibet's timeless wisdom to help us to adapt to our modern hectic life, gain physical health and attain spiritual wellbeing. It explores the origins and history of Tibetan Medicine and explains its basic concepts. It brings firshand information on the practical use of the Tibetan medical system in great depth, yet with simplicity. From the beginning to the end the concept of interdependence is placed in the centre and can be applied our daily lives in relation to our environment. Through proper study of this book, one can not only improve health but also achieve happiness and peace of mind. For those who wish to live a meaningful and healthy life and hunger for the wisdom of Tibetan Healing Science, this book is essential reading. This complete and authoritative reference and guide is a must and will be a welcome addition to the medical practitioners, health specialists and general readers. This practical handbook of Tibetan medicine is an in-depth, yet easy to follow, guide to health and well-being, packed with information How do changes in weather and diet effect physical and emotional conditions? How can one use compression and cupping to effect change? What are the favorable days for therapy? This and a lot more by Dr. Drungtso of the Tibetan Medical and Astrological Institute in Dharamsala.
Tibetan Medicine has gained center stage in the West over the last two decades. This book offers Tibet's timeless wisdom to help us to adapt to our modern hectic life, gain physical health and attain spiritual wellbeing. It explores the origins and history of Tibetan Medicine and explains its basic concepts. It brings firshand information on the practical use of the Tibetan medical system in great depth, yet with simplicity. From the beginning to the end the concept of interdependence is placed in the centre and can be applied our daily lives in relation to our environment. Through proper study of this book, one can not only improve health but also achieve happiness and peace of mind. For those who wish to live a meaningful and healthy life and hunger for the wisdom of Tibetan Healing Science, this book is essential reading. This complete and authoritative reference and guide is a must and will be a welcome addition to the medical practitioners, health specialists and general readers.
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Basic_Co...ne_p/15970.htm

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Body & Spirit: Tibetan Medical Paintings by Laila Williamson and Serinity Young (Editors). 
The first full set of Tibetan medical paintings, or medical tangkas, were painted between 1687 and 1703 and were inspired by Sangye Gyatso, Regent of the Fifth Dalai Lama, who was a great patron of medical learning. In a beautiful and unique artistic style, the paintings illustrate Tibetan medical knowledge that drew on medical traditions from India, ancient Greece, Persia, pre-Buddhist Tibet, and China, while remaining firmly rooted in Buddhism. Copies of the iconic images have been created in meticulous detail through the centuries and Body and Spirit focuses on a set of contemporary paintings in the traditional technique by the Nepalese artist Romio Shrestha and his assistants in Kathmandu.
The tangkas illuminate human anatomy and the causes and effects of illness, as well as their diagnosis and treatment. Most of the paintings consist of rows of small human figures, animals, plants, minerals, houses, landscapes, and demons and deities, depicting the rich complexity of human endeavor: farming, animal husbandry, personal hygiene, marriage, sex, birthing, fighting, sleeping, studying, and meditating. The thousands of small and large images were designed to add visual form to the technical information: an eye-pleasing teaching aid for medical students.
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Body_Spi...gs_p/16947.htm

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Dictionary of Tibetan Materia Medica by Pasang Yonten Arya. 
Dictionary of Tibetan Materia Medica is the first dictionary of its kind. All the entries are arranged in Tibetan alphabetical order which will enable the readers to find the names of medicinal ingredients easily. 
          Inclusion in the main entry, of different names of medicinal ingredients such as names derived from foreign languages, synonym, secret and poetical names will prove extremely useful for identification. Description of every medicinal ingredient and information on their tastes, powers and uses are also given according to some of the most popular texts. 
         This dictionary was first published in Tibetan in 1994. In this English version the translator and editor, Dr. Yonten Gyatso, has given Latin names of almost all the medicines. Moreover, this English edition is a much improved and enlarged version over its Tibetan one. It has over 3,000 main entries. 
       Most of the materials are compiled from Sel gori sel phren, the most famous text on Tibetan Pharmacopoeia, and from Rin chen khruns dpe, one of the oldest and most reliable texts. Therefore, for the non-Tibetan readers this dictionary presents materials from the above texts which are translated for the first time into English. 
      This dictionary, with its many special features, will be of immense use and value for students, research scholars, doctors and pharmacologists of Tibetan medicine, and for ethno-botanists.
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Dictiona...ca_p/10390.htm

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Pharmacopoeia of Tibetan Medicine, Vaidya Bhagwan Dash, Satguru, Hardcover, 1994.
All over the world, there is a growing awareness and interest about the multidimensional and multifaceted culture including religion, philosophy, arts and traditional medicine of Tibet. Tibetan medicine which is even now practice in that country and her neighborhood has become the center of this interest. For the medical men and scientists, the language barrier and cryptic nature of description, specially with reference to therapeutic remedies have worked a a deterrent. These recipes are lying scattered in different texts and even physicians of Tibetan medicine are facing difficulties in the absence of their compilation and modification. Thus a vast wealth of knowledge accrued thorough centuries of experience is not being properly utilized for welfare of the suffering humanity. To overcome this difficulty, 205 popularly used and therapeutically effective recipes from the treasure of Tibetan medicine are compiled and elaborated with reference to their composition, parts of these ingredients and weights in which these are added along with the methods of preparation, indications and dosage. Of late commercialization of the manufacture of these recipes has created many problems and to overcome them, these recipes should be standardized and a pharmacopoeia is necessary to ensure quality control. Therefore in the introduction of this volume, the problems and methods of standardization and good manufacturing practices to be followed are elaborated. This work will be of immense help to physicians of Tibetan medicine, Ayurveda and modern medicine, and to scientists and scholars interested in Tibetology and Indology.
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Pharmaco...ne_p/12812.htm

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Studies in Tibetan Medicine, Dr. Elisabeth Finckh, Snow Lion Publications.
This scholarly collection of papers addresses the chief aspects of Tibetan medicine, including comparisons with the Chinese system. 
Contents: 
Tibetan Medicine: Theory and Practice. 
The System of Tibetan Medicine. 
Notes of Pulsology. 
Characteristics of Pharmacology. 
Constitutional Types. 
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Studies_...ne_p/11084.htm

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Tibetan Buddhist Medicine and Psychiatry: The Diamon Healing by Terry Clifford.
This work was undertaken as a part of a doctoral program in psychology and religious studies. It was begun simply as an inquiry into the Tibetan medical psychiateric tradition, but expanded to cover Buddhism as medicine and Tibetan medicine in general when it became clear that an understanding of Tibetan psychiatry necessarily includes all these aspects.
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Tibetan_...ry_p/10386.htm

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

This book, containing nearly three hundred medicinal plants, was compiled based on a wealth of botanic and medical references, so that ordinary people can easily identify and use them in their daily lives. Avoiding technical complexities, each plant is identified and presented in seven sections: 
Tibetan Name.
Botanical Name. 
Locations. 
Parts of the Plant Used. 
Collection Time and After Treatment. 
Taste and Potency. 
Medicinal Value.
Tibetan Medicinal Plants, Dr. Tenzin Dakpa, Paljor Publications, Paperback, 2007.
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Tibetan_...ts_p/15267.htm

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Tibetan Medicine, Gerti Samel.
Practical & Inspirational Guide To Diagnosing, Treating & Healing.the Buddhist Way. 
Patients from all over the world make their way to the medical centre founded by exiled Tibetans in Dharamsala, where unique, seemingly miraculous remedies, made from gold, silver and precious stones ground down with herbs, appear to be able to cure cancers, heart disease and chronic illnesses which other medical systems would consider hopeless. In the aftermath of the Chernobyl nuclear disaster, patients suffering from radiation sickness were able to leave hospital after taking Tibetan remedies. Tibetan medicine is very exact and comprehensive: illnesses are strictly categorised and treated with combinations of remedies that help the body to regain its overall balance. The most skilled practitioners can diagnose every weakness simply by taking the patient's pulse, and their recommendations will cover diet, lifestyle and spiritual values, as well as herbal and other remedies. Gerti Samel explains the history of Tibetan medicine, the classification systems and types of treatments prescribed, and then she offers practical advice for people suffering from a range of common ailments, so that readers can use this book to treat themselves. 
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/product_p/13549.htm

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Tibetan Medicine in the West:
http://www.padma.ch/en/tibetan-medic...-the-west.html
Доказательная Тибетская Медицина.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Большой магазин с литературой по Тибетской Медицине на английском языке:
http://www.exoticindiaart.com/book/A...tanmedicine/2/

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Dictionary of Tibetan Materia Medica by Pasang Yonten Arya. 
> Dictionary of Tibetan Materia Medica is the first dictionary of its kind. All the entries are arranged in Tibetan alphabetical order which will enable the readers to find the names of medicinal ingredients easily. 
>           Inclusion in the main entry, of different names of medicinal ingredients such as names derived from foreign languages, synonym, secret and poetical names will prove extremely useful for identification. Description of every medicinal ingredient and information on their tastes, powers and uses are also given according to some of the most popular texts. 
>          This dictionary was first published in Tibetan in 1994. In this English version the translator and editor, Dr. Yonten Gyatso, has given Latin names of almost all the medicines. Moreover, this English edition is a much improved and enlarged version over its Tibetan one. It has over 3,000 main entries. 
>        Most of the materials are compiled from Sel gori sel phren, the most famous text on Tibetan Pharmacopoeia, and from Rin chen khruns dpe, one of the oldest and most reliable texts. Therefore, for the non-Tibetan readers this dictionary presents materials from the above texts which are translated for the first time into English. 
>       This dictionary, with its many special features, will be of immense use and value for students, research scholars, doctors and pharmacologists of Tibetan medicine, and for ethno-botanists.
> http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Dictiona...ca_p/10390.htm


Нашел ссылку, по которой модно скачать почти всю книгу, прошу умельцев это сделать, у меня не получается. 
Dictionary of Tibetan materia medica.

http://books.google.ru/books?id=yp4y...sinter&f=false

----------


## Бо

Это предварительный просмотр книги, там нет многих страниц.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

А всё равно, душу бы грело. Добавил бы в словари, которые есть.

----------

